# Cleveland to Chattanooga TN dog clubs



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone know of any working dog clubs near Chattanooga to Cleveland TN area?


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tennessee Valley Working Dog Association is near Chattanooga. I think the people from Sequoyah German Shepherds train there.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

The Service Dogs of America Club trains at Sequoyah German Shepherds or in the field at Tractor Supply (right next to Sequoyah) in Soddy-Daisy...about 10 minutes drive from Chattanooga.

Here's the website: http://www.servicedogsofamericaonline.com/


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

